# Garden Decoration



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

Made an old man in the tree pattern to make a decoration for my wife's garden. 

Board is cedar 7"x12"x1. Old man pattern carved at .6" depth. Bark texture carved at .25". Carve time about 1:20:00.

I did have the power go out about a 1/3 of the way so had to restart it. Semi crashed into a power pole. The line across the pattern around the eye level was the result but since its for the garden don't really care. Stained the bark so it would be slightly different color that the face. 3 coats of lacquer. 

It was fun little pattern to make and carve.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Nice job Oscar


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Good job, Oscar! How will the lacquer hold up outside?

David


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

difalkner said:


> Good job, Oscar! How will the lacquer hold up outside?
> 
> David


Poorly. lol

This is meant only to last a year or two (but probably last more since it will be off the ground). The cedar will provide more durability than the lacquer itself. 

For long term use outside I normally use spar urethane with UV protection.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice work Oscar! I've wanted to do a similar project for my wife's garden, now your getting me motivated.


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

That's great, Oscar.


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice Oscar, but you should've done a self portrait so you could keep an eye on her while she's gardening. 😉


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Pro4824 said:


> Nice Oscar, but you should've done a self portrait so you could keep an eye on her while she's gardening. 😉


My mistake... I thought that _*WAS *_a self portrait. :wink:

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Nahhhhhhhh - looked more like Stick.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

@Obokan, pictures please when your garden is all set up. I am sure it will be the best decorated garden in the neighborhood.

My wife decided late not to plant a garden last year so my little plaque is sitting/buried in some shed right now. sad face.

I do need a small break from school projects. I was finding my brain not working as well as it used to so decided to go back to school to re-energize some of my brain neurons (special effects in movies and 3d modeling animation). So far they are keeping up with my little water (translate little water to Russian) consumption. 

I'll start another old man tree face pattern that I'll share on here.


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

My instructor made up for being a little lenient last week with dumping a ton of homework on us this week. So not a lot of free time but I managed to squeeze in a little bit of digital sculpting last night. Pretty happy with this pattern. Feels like I am making some progress with my skills.

[Zbrush, Blender3d to make 3d model, Paintshop Pro and CW Designer for clean up].

Like always, making the assumption everyone know how to bring the bas relief depth map image into their cnc software to convert to gcode.









And carved a version today for fun.

.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

nice


----------

